# My Blooming Phrag Collection



## Djthomp28 (Feb 15, 2020)

These are the Phrags I took to the Greater Cleveland Orchid Society Show for exhibit. From upper left to right: Phrag longifolium, Phrag Petite Queillette (3 of these in the front left), Phrag Barbel, Phrag fischeri, Phrag dalessandroi, Phrag Sunset Glow x dalessandroi, Phrag Margo's Pinky, Phrag Jason Fischer, Phrag Susan Kulhavi, Phrag Fox Valley Fireball.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 15, 2020)

Beautiful! Did you take a photo of your display?


----------



## troy (Feb 15, 2020)

That's a great achievement!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 15, 2020)

My plants went into the Greater Akron Display


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 15, 2020)

I also contributed these.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 15, 2020)

Those are superb! I’d love to get my hands on a fox valley fireball but they’re unobtainable in Europe,

David


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 16, 2020)

Truly spectcular collection. Congratulations.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 16, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> View attachment 18313
> These are the Phrags I took to the Greater Cleveland Orchid Society Show for exhibit. From upper left to right: Phrag longifolium, Phrag Petite Queillette (3 of these in the front left), Phrag Barbel, Phrag fischeri, Phrag dalessandroi, Phrag Sunset Glow x dalessandroi, Phrag Margo's Pinky, Phrag Jason Fischer, Phrag Susan Kulhavi, Phrag Fox Valley Fireball.


Beautiful collection! Did any of them get awards?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 16, 2020)

The Margo's Pinky received an AM


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 16, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Those are superb! I’d love to get my hands on a fox valley fireball but they’re unobtainable in Europe,
> 
> David


Too bad you are in Europe. I have a nice division...


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 17, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> The Margo's Pinky received an AM


Congratulations!!!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 18, 2020)

Well done! You definitely added some nice color to the exhibit.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, everything looks great. The Phrag Susan Kulhavi is very nice.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Feb 18, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Too bad you are in Europe. I have a nice division...


Hi,
What is the best way I can contact you? I really want a division of Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball
My email: [email protected]
Cell phone: +1 720 278 8396
Thank you!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 19, 2020)

ThienNgo Le said:


> Hi,
> What is the best way I can contact you? I really want a division of Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball
> My email: [email protected]
> Cell phone: +1 720 278 8396
> Thank you!



I will email you later today!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone. The Akron Orchid Society has their show March 7-8. Hopefully I will have as much to contribute then.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Feb 19, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> I will email you later today!


Thank you! I made a typo on my email address. My correct email address is [email protected]
Best,
ThienNgo Le


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 29, 2020)

Truly spectacular.


----------

